# Regrade or French drain



## Keeta (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure what to do in our backyard. We have a neighbor behind us that has a small hill and another on the side that has his gutter drain facing our yard. Our yard has some areas that are not completely flat. When it rains hard the water stands in the back and one side for days. Do we have to regrade the entire yard and then install a french drain or can we just install french drains on those two sides? Also is it difficult to regrade on your own??? Help!!!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Where do you want the water to ultimately go?

French drains are supposed to collect the water and channel it somewhere, such as to a dry well or to a pit where a sump pump is placed. Or to a driveway if an appropriate pitch including out to the street can be achieved.

French drains are not supposed to absorb water, although they may absorb small quantities over a long period of dry weather.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Adjusting the grade is the best solution- then install the french drain if still needed. 

You can check for low and high spots with a few stakes and a string line. Cut and fill as necessary.


----------

